# Exodus 20:13-15



## SerinusCanaria3075

Morning:
I have a question regarding three verses in Exodus 20 (I don't know Hebrew):
13 לא תרצח׃ ס
14 לא תנאף׃ ס
15 לא תגנב׃ ס​ 
My question is in what order where the 3 commandments mentioned above originally in? It seems that various versions of the Bible have these 3 commandments in different orders, yet I'd like to know which order is correct.

In the Septuagint it's as follows:
*13* ου μοιχευσεις 
μοιχεύω [moiceyo] _commit adultery_
*14 *ου κλεψεις
κλέπτω [klepto] _steal_
*15 *ου φονευσεις
φονεύω [foneyo] _kill_

Yet in the _Nova Vulgata_ version of the Roman-Catholic Bible I found the following:
*13 *Non occīdes. 
occīdĕre - _to kill_
*14* Non moechabĕris
moechāri - _to commit adultery_
*15* Non furtum făcĭes 
- _to steal_

And apparently the Modern Greek versions follow the Latin pattern, although I can't say for sure.
But then I found this "link" where verse #12 starts with "thou shall not murder", so now I would like to know your opinions.

P.S. "שמות" [Shmot] is the original name for this book, correct?


----------



## Mjolnir

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> My question is in what order where the 3 commandments mentioned above originally in?



לא תרצח
לא תנאף
לא תגנב

The above order is:
Kill
Commit adultery
Steal

Like the Nova Vulgata you mentioned.​ 


SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> P.S. "שמות" [Shmot] is the original name for this book, correct?



Yes.


----------



## cfu507

Agree with Mjolnir


----------



## בעל-חלומות

If you want to see for yourself, it's the twelfth line in this site, http://www.mechon-mamre.org/i/t/t0220.htm, marked as יב.

The same site, you found, only in Hebrew.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

I see. I wonder why the Koine Greek version has them in different order; but I guess that's irrelevant at this point.

Just out of curiosity, what does the "ס" after the colon (or in brackets in the versions with vowels) represent in English, an "S"?


----------



## Mjolnir

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what does the "ס" after the colon (or in brackets in the versions with vowels) represent in English, an "S"?



Yes, ס has an S sound.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Ok. Thanks to all for the replies.


----------



## Flaminius

And what do those samekh's and pey's in {} parentheses mean?


----------



## Gadyc

The "ס" means a "CLosed Paragraph".
In formal  manuscipts of the Torah, the text stream is separated by two kinds of paragraphs: "Open paragraph" = new line" and "Closed Paragraph" = 9 characters tab
These are modern computers terms but they fit very well to the manuscript rules.
Close = סגור usually signaled in printed books with a "ס"
Open = פתוח signaled with a "פ".


----------



## Flaminius

Thank you *Gadyc*!


----------

